# valave adjustment



## jeremy (Sep 1, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the valve lash should be on a 656 gas engine?

Thanks 

Jer


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

Valve lash, according to my Motor's Manual..., .027 hot, both intake, and exhaust...


----------



## jeremy (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks, I don't know when the last time mine were set but I'm thinking it is probably about due for it.


----------

